# new guy



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
Nice to meet you


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Chime in when you know stuff.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thrilled to see what you come up with, welcome to the horse forum


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks much for the welcome!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

see you around


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! We can always use some advice and knowledge!


----------



## SammyAnn (Feb 15, 2012)

FINALLY! A fellow cowhand! (lol)


----------



## SammyAnn (Feb 15, 2012)

oh and welcome to the forum


----------

